
Apple facing back taxes running into billions over Ireland deal - edoloughlin
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/aug/29/brussels-ruling-could-hit-apple-with-billions-of-euros-in-back-taxes?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Submit_to_HN
======
f_allwein
Good thing this is being investigated. Tax dodging harms everyone. And of
course, Apple is not the only company using imaginative tax arrangements in
Ireland to minimize their tax payments.

~~~
philliphaydon
High taxes harms everyone also, this will only harm Ireland tho.

~~~
f_allwein
The corporate tax rate in Ireland is 12.5%, which is quite low in comparison.
If we allow a system where large companies end up paying less than their fair
share, this gives them an unfair advantage (e.g. Starbucks vs. family owned
coffee shop). Create a fair tax system first, then lower tax rates for
everyone (if possible).

------
philliphaydon
Looks like Ireland is going to be next to leave the EU.

~~~
detaro
Which of course would make it useless as the tax location for the EU branches
of international companies, which is at least some of their value proposition.

